# American in Crete



## precociousindy (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello

I just wanted to put my first post out here to establish that I, a crazy American, have moved to Crete's south shore to be with a man and here I am. I have no idea what kind of things I likely should have gotten into order back in the states or what kind of documentation is required now. I only wish that I can stay here longer than the 90 days I presume is technically allowed..


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Sorry for the delay in answering, for some reason I didn't see your post! 

You are allowed to stay 90 days out of any given 180 day period with just your passport alone. Unless you marry him though, you can't do any better than that. Are you considering marrying him? 

I'm American and married to a Greek, so I've been through the whole process. I've also had residence permits in Greece 3 times without being married (once for 8 months, and twice for 1 year each) so I can give advice about those - but they are EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to get!!

Good to have you on the forum - I hope you enjoy it here  - and more importantly, I hope you enjoy CRETE!!


----------



## precociousindy (Dec 6, 2011)

wka said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! Sorry for the delay in answering, for some reason I didn't see your post!
> 
> You are allowed to stay 90 days out of any given 180 day period with just your passport alone. Unless you marry him though, you can't do any better than that. Are you considering marrying him?
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for your point of view on it. If you don't mind me asking I am curious to know more about how you were able to obtain the residence permit?

I would rather not get married for various reasons but jam not opposed to it because I really love this man.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

The first of my three residence permits was a student residence permit - to do this, you have to be enrolled at an approved educational institution, like a university. This is by far the easiest way to do it.

The other two I got through work. To get a permit through an employer, either your employer has to prove that no European Union citizen is both qualified and willing to perform the job (which is not actually easy to do), or your job has to belong to a very limited list of "special" jobs like professional athlete or something like that. 

Obviously most people would rather go the route of getting a work permit because with a student permit it is ILLEGAL to work!! But it is difficult. In my case I waited 11 months for each of the two 12 month permits (i.e., they expired 1 month after I got them, in both cases). So even if you get one, realize that the bureaucracy is asphyxiating.


----------



## rskling77 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello. I'm new here. I am American and hoping to move to Crete soon: Chania praefecture probably but possibly Herakleion. I hope there might be a long-term American resident in Crete who would be willing to discuss various aspects of relocation there for a non-EU expat. I have read the basics. But talking directly to someone in the situation is always revealing. If anyone has any information re: available frontistiria jobs I would be very grateful as I am considering teaching English again at least part time. Eucharisto! Suzanna 

p.s. I am verily itching, after being gone too long, to get back.


----------



## rskling77 (Jan 29, 2012)

precociousindy said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to put my first post out here to establish that I, a crazy American, have moved to Crete's south shore to be with a man and here I am. I have no idea what kind of things I likely should have gotten into order back in the states or what kind of documentation is required now. I only wish that I can stay here longer than the 90 days I presume is technically allowed..



Hello. Are you on the central, western or eastern south coast? I was recently near Paleochora, and I used to live in Herakleion. If you were to marry the Greek man you are with of course you would be granted residency (as I am sure you must know). Otherwise, if you have special work skills and can obtain a work permit from an employer willing to do the paperwork you could stay that way for longer. Can you teach?


----------

